# Need 1 for an edge trip sunday (9-23)



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Leaving from FWB. Should run about $50-60 for trip. I have all the gear we will need. Experience level doesn't matter, just need one who wants to fish. We will troll as long as it is productive. Maybe hit some bottom spots as well.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Dang, missed it again. I'm in Los Angeles right now, be back on Wednesday. I hope another trip comes up soon.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Ron how did you do yesterday?


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

We couldnt get enough to go so I ended up participating in 'wrestle-mania 79' in the living room with my 8 yr old son for most of the morning.....I won 12 of 25 pinfalls. Freekin dog was on his side or I would have creamed him. 

That's the only thing I could think of that would beat fishing.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

You should've called or PM'd...


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Catchin Hell said:


> You should've called or PM'd...


Yes I should have....I dropped the ball on this one. I had too much going on last week to try to plan a trip. Looks like I owe you one.


----------

